# Suprefact nasal spray - just for men?



## Sezza41 (Mar 11, 2010)

My suprefact says on the info that it is intended for use by men and there is another type which is for use by women.  Do I need to change it? Is there more than 1 type?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sezza41,

Sorry not to reply earlier, hope all going well with cycle  

Just to clarify that there are 2 brands of buserelin spray in the UK, Suprefact & Suprecur. They both contain exactly the same drug (buserelin) and dose per spray. The only difference is the product licence is different with Suprefact licensed for treating men with prostate cancer and Suprecur licensed for women for endo and assisted cycle downreg.

To be honest I have no idea why some clinics use one instead of the other (perhaps cost?) as, as far as I can tell, there is no differecne between them (and why not use the licensed product?). You could always ask your clinic why they specifically use Suprefact? Bottom line though is that the drug will work and you should downreg as planned 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

